# Device Vs Cloud



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I bought a new book today while on my desktop computer and had it delivered to my Kindle Voyage.  Later on I checked the Voyage to be sure my book downloaded.  It was not there.  I clicked sync and check for new items and it reported there were no downloads.  Hummmm.  I clicked on "Cloud" and there it was.  Now I'm wondering why it was sent to the Cloud and not directly to the Voyage.  I really don't want my books going to the "Cloud" until I have read them.  Can anyone teach me like a fifth grader about how to make sure newly purchased books go to the Kindle?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Check on the "buy now" page of the book to make sure that the correct kindle is selected in the "deliver to" option under the buy button.

If it isn't your Voyage, go to your account, pick "manage your content and devices", pick the "your devices" tab, pick your Voyage and "set as default device".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Morf said. 

Also, do you leave your kindle's wireless on? Or only turn it on when you expect a delivery, as it were.  If the latter, then doing a 'sync and check for items' when you do turn it on is a good idea.  Theoretically, it's supposed to do this automatically, but triggering it manually if something you were expecting doesn't show up would be the solution.

Finally, if you do leave it on all the time, recognize that sometimes the connection just gets 'broken'. Could be at your end -- your network/device connection -- or at their end.  In my experience, if something doesn't show up as expected, turning wifi OFF and then ON again, often triggers a bunch of downloads.

And the 'default device' sometimes gets reset at Amazon . . . I've had it happen to me more than once but haven't figured out why. I assume a glitch of some sort. If you want to be sure that a given device is ALWAYS default, even if it gets reset, give it a name that's alphabetically first.

Oh, one final thing . . . . there are a few titles that don't work on all devices.  I think it has to do with how they're set up/published. Still, MOST books will work anywhere, and if you could download it from the device without difficulty this is likely not the issue. But if you want to check, on the book page at Amazon it will have an indication if there is any limitation as to device.

Tangentially: you might want to consider setting up some collections, if you haven't already, and make one of them an 'already read it' collection. I say this because, like you, I used to have everything ON the device and only stuff I'd already read in the cloud/archive. That worked fine as long as I had my first kindle. But then I wanted to upgrade to one of the newer devices.  By then I had hundreds of books -- it was tedious to re-download everything to the new device, making sure only to include unread books. Which was harder than you might think because I was also sharing the account with my brother so sometimes things looked like they'd been read to the end, but it wasn't by me!

Then I upgraded again by which time I had probably a thousand books and I realized that it was going to be too hard. I'd already started keeping better track of what I'd read and what I hadn't but I further refined things so that I would be able to tell pretty quickly. And got over the 'if it's on my kindle I haven't read it' rule because it just wasn't working.  With cloud collections, I started one called 'Read it' and put everything I knew I'd read into that collection, so if I download it, and it goes there right away, I know I have read it. (Of course, mostly it won't let you re-buy a book you own, but sometimes I brows my titles via the computer and send stuff to the kindle that way.)

I have over 2000 books now and when I get a new one I stick it almost right away into a collection called 'Reading Queue'. If I'm actively reading it, it's uncollected so it floats on the home page of the kindle since I have the sort set to 'all items' and 'collections'.  When I've finished reading something, I put it into 'Read it'.  Occasionally I'll go though what's in there and just move them all to the cloud, though they all stay in the 'read it' collection.


----------

